# Chuck steak in the smoker



## wayne beszant (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all I am new to this and have only cooked with my smoker once before. I did pulled pork with a rub and some injection to keep it moist it turned out great. I was thinking of doing a large piece of chuck steak in the smoker on the weekend alone with another pork butt. Has anyone got any tips about doing chuck steak in the smoker. I was hoping it might turn out like pulled pork.

Also what type or rub and injection marinade should I use.

Thanks


----------



## 3montes (Apr 22, 2016)

If by chuck steak you mean chuck roast do it pretty much as you would your pork butt. I use a beef spice blend I get from the Spice House but you can use pretty much anything from just simple salt and pepper to a McCormick blend you can buy at the store. Don't know what to tell you on what injection to use I've never injected a piece of meat in my life.


----------



## essexsmoker (Apr 22, 2016)

I inject with simple stock from cubes. Just make up as directed. Not sure what brands you have in the US, but I like Knorr.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

Smoke the same as a butt for pulling.

I inject with beef broth, garlic & onion powder.

Let us know how it turns out.

Al


----------



## wayne beszant (Apr 24, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ wayne beszant
__ Apr 24, 2016





Thanks for your help people it was much appreciated. 
So I used a salt and pepper rub and a beef broth injection. Total cook time was about 8 hours. It turned out awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks awesome! Nice job!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 24, 2016)

Welcome to the "Chuckie" club, Wayne! I'd rather do a chuck roast over a brisket flat any day.
Points!


----------

